# pitbulls



## saint1185 (Apr 27, 2011)

What makes a xl,XXL,xxxl Pitbulls do they have mastiff in them or something a true american pitbull is around 60 pounds I guess I was just wondering I was on youtube a seen this pitbull man it was a monster I didn't think Pitbulls get that big I think they said it was 15 pounds well just want to know thank u alll


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

a true apbt thats well bred: 30 - 55lbs (some will weigh less and some will in fact weigh more, i am only speaking generally)
Anything larger could be an American Staffordshire or American Bully depending on bloodlines. American Bandogges generally have APBT lines and often exceed 90lbs however they are in no way an APBT. Theres only one type, one "Pit Bull". All these xl, xxl crap you see are mixes or Bullies, claiming to be APBT's is the result of back yard breeders.. Nothing more.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The dogs your referring to are called American bullies they are not apbts. Also there is no such thing as Xxl xxxl American bullies according to the Abkc standards the classes are as follows classic, standard, XL, and extreme. Those people claiming to breed xxl pitbulls are not only not breeding Apbts they are also not breeding to the Abkc standards in place for the American bully . We have a bully section on here that you should take a peak at if you want to learn more about the breed and the differences between the Apbt Vs the American bully .


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How are some bully's able to be shown as APBT? How are they duel
Registered? Or does showing have nothing to do with breed?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's how they are registered when it all started they were registered as APBT's that's because they were originally a mix between AKC staff and APBT blood. But through selective breeding and some breeder's mixing other breeds the dog's evolved into the American Bully but all along they were still being registered as APBT's so they could be shown as such due to the paper's stating that's what they were. Now though because the UKC has revoked paper's on some of those dogs also revising the standards for the APBT. Alot of these American Bullies are not only getting denied registration they are no longer able to show in the UKC because they can't fit the standards for obvious reasons they are American Bullies. Now some of them can still get away with being shown in the UKC because they lack the overall substance/ Bullier traits that an American Bully should posses. A lot of American Bully owner's are now registering there dogs as American Bullies and showing them with the ABKC. Which is a good thing. But the larger extreme bullies and the XL class bullies would have a very hard time trying to compete in the UKC even if they have paper's saying they are APBT'S ... The only dog's that would have a chance would be the Classic Bully and that's still stretching it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for explaining. And the detail. Much appreciated.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good info in all the posts above.Here's the thread for the different bully classes.Which xl is one of them http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just as an FYI not every tall 100 pount pit/amstiff mutt is going to qualify as XXL American Bully for the show. For example this guy right here is about 100 pounds and he is ABKC XXL Champion.










THis is a working Bandog, 160 pounds and he is totally different in shape to the dog above










If the dog doesn't have a consistent well thought out pedigree and was bred for the heck of it in my opinion it should just be called a Mutt. If it was bred for the show ring and has a consistent pedigree like the first dog I posted and meets the show criteria then it is show quality xxl American Bully. If the dog was crossed simply to work and only function, then that is what I call Bandog.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't you mean xl and not xxl?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Don't you mean xl and not xxl?


Whatever the ABKC calls the class should be it. I just wanted to clarify what the ABKC dog should look like since there are people calling their mutts xxxl pits and they have no qualifications or relation to an ABKC show dog or a bandog.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They are getting denied by the UKC?



Sadie said:


> It's how they are registered when it all started they were registered as APBT's that's because they were originally a mix between AKC staff and APBT blood. But through selective breeding and some breeder's mixing other breeds the dog's evolved into the American Bully but all along they were still being registered as APBT's so they could be shown as such due to the paper's stating that's what they were. Now though because the UKC has revoked paper's on some of those dogs also revising the standards for the APBT. Alot of these American Bullies are not only getting denied registration they are no longer able to show in the UKC because they can't fit the standards for obvious reasons they are American Bullies. Now some of them can still get away with being shown in the UKC because they lack the overall substance/ Bullier traits that an American Bully should posses. A lot of American Bully owner's are now registering there dogs as American Bullies and showing them with the ABKC. Which is a good thing. But the larger extreme bullies and the XL class bullies would have a very hard time trying to compete in the UKC even if they have paper's saying they are APBT'S ... The only dog's that would have a chance would be the Classic Bully and that's still stretching it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep because when your register your dog with the UKC you have to send in a photo Freddie. If they review the application and the picture and the see the dog does not meet the standard they can deny the dog from being registered. Lauren was just telling me about a dog who had been denied registration.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Did they just recently start cracking down on this?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yep because when your register your dog with the UKC you have to send in a photo Freddie. If they review the application and the picture and the see the dog does not meet the standard they can deny the dog from being registered. Lauren was just telling me about a dog who had been denied registration.


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Did they just recently start cracking down on this?


They did when the revisions of the standard for the breed came into effect.

United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)

UKC Registration Requirements

A dog registered with UKC will have either an Application for Permanent Registration 
............................................................. .- or - Permanent Registration Certificate

*For a dog that is not already registered with UKC and whose parents are not both UKC registered, we offer Single Registration
.
The rules for Single Registration for this breed are as follows: *

1. Completed UKC Application for Single Registration

2. Copy of your dog's registration certificate from an UKC acknowledged registry.

.... For this breed, we acknowledge the American Kennel Club, the Canadian Kennel Club,
.... the Kennel Club (of Great Britain), and any FCI affiliated registry.

.... * In addition to the above list, we also acknowledge organizations/clubs specific to this 
.... breed. Reference the second page of the Single Registration Application for
.... organizations/clubs recognized specifically for this breed.

3. Your dog's complete three generation pedigree (photocopy or handwritten pedigree accepted)

*4. Three color photos, one of each side and one from the front in a standing position 
*
5. Single Registration fee of $35.00

Mail the application, required documentation and payment to the UKC Home Office, Kalamazoo, MI address;

- or - Scan and email to [email protected] (automatic $15.00 Rush processing fee will apply).

Normal processing time is 10 business days - not including mail time. - MasterCard and VISA accepted.
.....
.....
Need help? Send us an email with your name, address, breed name and question, 
we'll assist you through the entire registration process.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wonder about those who register them when they are still pups.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

But now that I think about it single registration is closed for the APBT with the UKC so I am not sure if they have to send in pictures for a dog whose parent's are already registered I think you do though on litter's.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> But now that I think about it single registration is closed for the APBT with the UKC so I am not sure if they have to send in pictures for a dog whose parent's are already registered I think you do though on litter's.


Ohhhhhhh ok.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The single registration is closed.  Good for keeping out American Bullie's. Bad for people with ADBA only dogs who want to compete in other sports besides weight pull.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I am really PISSED about that and now any ADBA only dog I get I cannot do UKC with and it pisses me off to no end! Did I mention I was pissed! lol 

The UKC was getting threats when they were declining Bullies for registration and they decided to close the books. Sucks for the rest of us!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats terrible! Were they denied simply due to looks and people passing off dogs who mixed with additional to gain weight or size? That's a shame though. Who makes the decisions? Others in the club who have won? Or are they elected?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If breeders would respect the breed standard and not try to breed bigger and better and make the breed how they think they should be, and then register as such... ugh

UKC height weight standards
The American Pit Bull Terrier must be both powerful and agile so actual weight and height are less important than the correct proportion of weight to height. Desirable weight for a mature male in good condition is between 35 and 60 pounds. Desirable weight for a mature female in good condition is between 30 and 50 pounds. Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy.

Ames, I know there have been outcry's from the UKC owners and breeders for a long time to get the dogs out of the UKC. There was a petition to get the RE dogs out a few years ago.


----------

